# His Majesty's Secret Service



## MW (Aug 13, 2007)

Spiritual spying, from William Perkins (Galatians, 1617, 74, 75):



> There be two kinds of spying: one lawful, the other unlawful. Lawful, as when in just and lawful war we inquire into the counsels and doings of our enemies, Numb. 13:1. Unlawful, when men pry into any thing or matter to find a fault. Thus hypocrites spy faults in the persons and lives of men, that they may have somewhat whereby to disgrace them, Matt. 7:4. Thus atheists pry into the scriptures that they may confute them. Thus sundry hearers come to sermons that they may carp. Thus our enemies inquire into our religion that they may find (as they suppose) exceptions, untruths, and contradictions. And in the church of Jerusalem, false brethren inquire how far Christian liberty extends that they may overthrow it. This kind of spying is a common fault; we must take heed of it, and apply the eye of our mind to a better use. First, we are to be spies in respect of our own sins and corruptions, to spy them out; Lam. 3:40, let us search our ways, and inquire, and turn again to the Lord. Again, we are to play the spies in respect of our spiritual enemies, that we may find out the temptations of the flesh, the world, and the devil. Thirdly, we must be as spies in searching of the Scriptures, John 5:39, that we may understand the words of the law of God, and find comfort to our souls.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 13, 2007)

I can neither confirm nor deny that I agree with your post.


----------



## MW (Aug 13, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that I agree with your post.



Vwe hav vwaaays ov mayking yu tok.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 13, 2007)

Aw mannn, when I saw the thread title, I thought that Rev. Winzer was going to 'fess up that he was a 007 type. I thought that may have been the source of the knowing smile in his avatar. No such luck.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 13, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I can neither confirm nor deny that I agree with your post.
> ...



Ego mos nunquam sermo!


----------



## Herald (Aug 13, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Aw mannn, when I saw the thread title, I thought that Rev. Winzer was going to 'fess up that he was a 007 type. I thought that may have been the source of the knowing smile in his avatar. No such luck.



Actually, if his mustache had handle bars he would be a dead ringer for Dudley Do-Right.

On a more serious note, thought provoking quote. It challenges me to question my motives for wanting to know things. Do I seek information to bless the church, or to slake a perverse curiosity?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 13, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Actually, if his mustache had handle bars he would be a dead ringer for Dudley Do-Right.



Don't you mean Snidely Whiplash?







Dudely is on the left and Snidely on the right.



BaptistInCrisis said:


> On a more serious note, thought provoking quote. It challenges me to question my motives for wanting to know things. Do I seek information to bless the church, or to slake a perverse curiosity?



I agree! We should do more "heart spying" on ourselves.


----------



## Herald (Aug 13, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, if his mustache had handle bars he would be a dead ringer for Dudley Do-Right.
> ...



Yeah....Snidely. Had those two mixed up. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Spiritual spying, from William Perkins (Galatians, 1617, 74, 75):
> 
> 
> 
> > There be two kinds of spying: one lawful, the other unlawful. Lawful, as when in just and lawful war we inquire into the counsels and doings of our enemies, Numb. 13:1. Unlawful, when men pry into any thing or matter to find a fault. Thus hypocrites spy faults in the persons and lives of men, that they may have somewhat whereby to disgrace them, Matt. 7:4. Thus atheists pry into the scriptures that they may confute them. Thus sundry hearers come to sermons that they may carp. Thus our enemies inquire into our religion that they may find (as they suppose) exceptions, untruths, and contradictions. And in the church of Jerusalem, false brethren inquire how far Christian liberty extends that they may overthrow it. This kind of spying is a common fault; we must take heed of it, and apply the eye of our mind to a better use. First, we are to be spies in respect of our own sins and corruptions, to spy them out; Lam. 3:40, let us search our ways, and inquire, and turn again to the Lord. Again, we are to play the spies in respect of our spiritual enemies, that we may find out the temptations of the flesh, the world, and the devil. Thirdly, we must be as spies in searching of the Scriptures, John 5:39, that we may understand the words of the law of God, and find comfort to our souls.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 13, 2007)

We knew Andrew would like it, with his covert intelligence background!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2007)

py3ak said:


> We knew Andrew would like it, with his covert intelligence background!


----------



## MW (Aug 13, 2007)

Snickering like Muttley.


----------

